# GSD's should not be allowed near children



## mandiah89

So while I was out with Penny for her walk today, was stopped by a lady who wanted to pet her, she said she apparently loves the breed but as she has kids she would never own one because they are not to be trusted with children, and anyone who has a GSD with their child or lets them be around other peoples children are very irresponsible... I had to try to contain myself as I know this is totally untrue, but I just politely said to each their own and continued on our walk...

Here is a Picture of Diesel with my cousin pretty much bear hugging her around the neck and Diesel totally didnt care, the kids could grab her and fall on her, poke and prod her and hug and lay on her and she was the most gentle dog ever. Even while the kids were running around with her toys and trying to throw them for her she never once got over excitted and never even took food out of their hands even though they would be on the floor with her and she never gave it a second look... this is how a GSD should be  Also im going to include a picture of my 5 month old GSD pup with my 10 month old nephew...


----------



## JackandMattie

No child should have to grow up _without_ a GSD, I say!

Adorable pics!


----------



## martemchik

Although I trust my GSD with kids...I wouldn't ever leave him unsupervised with children. But that's not because he's a GSD, but because he's a dog. You never know when a child is going to take something too far, or grab the wrong body part, or scream for no reason at all. As much as I trust my dog...I don't know what some of his reactions might be in those types of situations.

The situation you described with your dog...wouldn't happen with mine. He would get excited if kids were running around and throwing toys around. He has way too much natural prey drive for me to teach him not to react in those types of situations. He likes to play and will play with little children. I've taught him to be gentler, but I would still always watch him to make sure he doesn't take it to the next level.


----------



## mandiah89

martemchik said:


> Although I trust my GSD with kids...I wouldn't ever leave him unsupervised with children. But that's not because he's a GSD, but because he's a dog. You never know when a child is going to take something too far, or grab the wrong body part, or scream for no reason at all. As much as I trust my dog...I don't know what some of his reactions might be in those types of situations.


Oh totally! But that goes for every breed of dog no matter what... I would never leave a child unattended with a dog, but there is no reason why they cant be best friends and be fine with each other with the proper supervision.


----------



## Courtney

Hogwash

Children have been bitten by all breeds of dogs. Perhaps some breeds do better with small children over other breeds? I don't know. 

We don't have small children but have neighborhood kids, and friends with small children and Rusty is good around them. He gets really wiggly when he see's them. He actually acts like a mother hen with the kids next door. He gets upset if they wander too far into the woods, or if the little girl goes too far down the road on her bike.

I do think some small kids act awful around dogs, I can see why some kids end up with a bite. 

I would never leave me boy unsupervised with any children. When kids are around him they are instructed by me how to act around him.

Last year my husbands buddy brought his little boy over (maybe 2-3?) and he accidently fell on Rusty when he was laying down. Rusty yelped, jumped up and started licking the little kid. I was very pleased with his response.

When I'm out with my boy I very seldom will stop for kids to pet him. When I see them I usually will turn or fast walk by them. *I* don't have patience with most and don't want to be bothered. lol


----------



## selzer

martemchik said:


> Although I trust my GSD with kids...I wouldn't ever leave him unsupervised with children. But that's not because he's a GSD, but because he's a dog. You never know when a child is going to take something too far, or grab the wrong body part, or scream for no reason at all. As much as I trust my dog...I don't know what some of his reactions might be in those types of situations.


I am guessing you don't have children. 

A dog that is raised in a family with children should be able to go anywhere in the house where the kids are, or not. And you can be in the kitchen cooking, or in the living room watching TV, or in the basement doing a load of laundry. 

It's those of us who do not have kids, who need to supervise our dogs around them, because our dogs are just not used to these kids that don't live with them. 

Yes, babies are another story. YOU need to be supervising babies pretty closely except when they are napping. And dogs and babies should really not be left alone together. 

But children, I think by the time you have had a dog for 2 or 3 years, you should really know whether or not it is likely to eat your kid. 

Cujo was 2 when my sister adopted her two babies who were 9 months old and 1 year old when she brought them home. I was terrified that Cujo would eat the babies. I put him on lead or made him stay right next to me when the kids were over. They only visited 4 - 6 times a year. We had an x-pen set up for the children and their stuff in the living room. It was scary. But Mom said, "He is not going to bite anyone." She was right. 

As the babies turned into little girls, I started to relax a little. I would hear about how visits went -- my sister would spend the night with her girls. I saw them covering him up with their blankets and watched him walk through the house with little Analisa following with her hand on his butt, and him pausing and watching for her. 

When the new babies came, Andrea and Gwennie, Cujo was already a trained baby-dog. The older girls could go upstairs or anywhere with the dog, and they really did not have to have a strangle hold on the dog or kids. But we were still careful with the babies. 

Not having Cujo is hard on the kids. Andrea asked her mom why Cujo went to heaven the other day. Andrea is three now, and Gwennie is two. 

I have started taking a couple dogs over with me when I babysit Analisa and Elena. We took Heidi to the park last weekend. Heidi did not grow up with kids. But she and the kids had a blast. I of course supervised her. If the kids had her since a puppy, then I wouldn't really have to. I wouldn't let a couple of six year olds take a 70+ pound dog to the park on their own, but I wouldn't be concerned with them being in another area of the house with the dog or in the yard.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Well the lady may have had a bad experience with GSDs and children so now she has a bias. I agree with Selzer as well. Growing up, our dogs were family dogs and we were left alone with the dogs all the time while my parents did their thing. I don't see anything wrong with it. My mom would be in the kitchen cooking a meal and my brother and I would be in the basement hanging out or playing games and the dog would be with us.


----------



## martemchik

Yeah...your own kids are one thing...strange kids, or even your kids friends are another thing. I've read too many stories of GSDs getting protective when 6 year old boys are wrestling and having fun, or some disagreement breaks out and the GSD decides to break it up by mouthing or even biting the other kid. The dog is in fact protecting its own pack...but I only wish the parents of the other kid would be so understanding.

I don't disagree that GSDs can be around kids...I just think its naive to believe that ALL dogs or ALL GSDs for that matter can handle being around children. Also, maybe the lady just can't imagine raising a GSD and a child at the same time...supervising the dog and also raising the kids. People do it...but what if she just doesn't want to put up with it?

I find it interesting that I've read threads where people will state how they will put up their dog if their kid is having a party of some sort in the back yard...just too much risk for your dog to be trusted in a situation with 10+ running/screaming children.

My dog has been around plenty of kids, and I can tell you the same stories you all have mentioned...but if you're going to jump on a random person that said "It's irresponsible to have a GSD around children." I think its irresponsible to think that nothing can happen. What if in all those happy ending stories the opposite happened? Wouldn't be so great huh. Like a baby/kid falling on the dog...great reaction out of that one...there are plenty out there that would've reacted differently.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I agree I wouldn't allow my dog around strange children. Just too many unknown variables there. I would allow the dog around my own children though assuming the dog never displayed aggression.


----------



## lily's master

Last year my kids and I were at the park playing with Lily and an elderly gentleman took it upon himself to tell my 14 yr old that I was a horrible mom for having a GSD around three little kids and that he was going to call DFS and report me before my dog turned on one of the kids and killed them. I would have loved to have a discussion with him about how it was really none of his business. He left before my daughter got back and told me what he said. Made me angry that he felt he needed to say that to her and not me, and that people just want to lump all dogs in a breed as the same. My dog was raised from a pup with kids and she is fine with them, I try to teach them the correct way to play with a dog and how to treat them. I have never gotten a comment like that when we were out with my husbands beagle, nobody says that shes gonna turn on my kids. Everyone sees her and walks up to pet her and she IS the dog that we have to watch because she will bite. You never hear about anyone getting bitten by a beagle so it must automaticly be ok .


----------



## Galathiel

You should know your dogs. However, I've never had a dog that was raised with kids (mine or my family's) that wasn't trustworthy with them. In fact, the GSD I had when my son was 4-5ish dogged (ha) his every step outdoors as we lived in the country. In fact, they had wandered around the side of the house when we heard the uproarious barking of Sable. They had come upon a 5 ft long cottonmouth and she kept my son back and the snake cornered until my dad got there.


----------



## AngelaA6

I don't trust the kids that would be around my dog sadly so he is under very close supervision when around them (at family gatherings that take all day so I have to bring him). I don't want him biting them because they did something stupid and have my pup pay the price. I have a niece that's timid around pups and I'm afraid that if he tries to lick her she'll try to hit him and I don't want him nipping her because of it so I don't let them get close enough for any of that to happen. I'll retrieve the toy from Gunther's mouth and hand it to my niece and let her throw it. She's only three and I hope she grows out of this fear of dogs. She's never had one even bite her and a stray cat is the only thing that has ever hurt her. I don't think it's wrong to be wary of what our dogs are capable of doing but I'm all for raising a kid and a pup at the same time


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Know your dog - whatever the breed. I adopted a 2 year old shelter GSD. I had three kids 10, 6 and 2. I monitored them very closely, for a while. Before long, I was insisting that the dog be with them at all times. They were going out in the yard. I'd say, "Take the dog with you." As they got old enough to stay home alone (8 years old in MD), I would say, "Keep that dog with you." My dog adored the kids more than life itself. I knew she would never hurt them. She was equally trustworthy with their friends. She believed all friends had visited just to see her. And...."Annie" NEVER missed a party. God I miss that girl.


----------



## Saphire

Seems people have forgotten about training children to behave and treat animals/pets properly.
I had several dogs when my children were born. I taught my kids to respect and interact properly with dogs. I have heard so many parents say "my kids can do anything to our dog....pull ears and tails..ride their backs...bite". What happens when your children think its ok to treat someone elses dog that way? Is it the dogs fault when it reacts poorly to some kid climbing on its back and bouncing up and down? I have seen and heard this from parents more times than I care to admit. I've never had to worry about my kids interaction with our dogs as they learned how to behave wih dogs at a very young age.
No dog should have to learn abuse from children as a means of child proofing a dog. 

Always been a sore spot for me..


----------



## AngelaA6

Saphire said:


> Seems people have forgotten about training children to behave and treat animals/pets properly.
> I had several dogs when my children were born. I taught my kids to respect and interact properly with dogs. I have heard so many parents say "my kids can do anything to our dog....pull ears and tails..ride their backs...bite". What happens when your children think its ok to treat someone elses dog that way? Is it the dogs fault when it reacts poorly to some kid climbing on its back and bouncing up and down? I have seen and heard this from parents more times than I care to admit. I've never had to worry about my kids interaction with our dogs as they learned how to behave wih dogs at a very young age.
> No dog should have to learn abuse from children as a means of child proofing a dog.
> 
> Always been a sore spot for me..


Same for me which is why I try to show my niece the proper way to treat dogs but when I have only 10 minutes with her before she runs off distracted it's a little difficult. Her mom doesn't understand fully on how to respect animals either -.-' and she wants to get a puppy. I'm afraid for their future pup  . At least I taught my niece "gentle" when petting because she had a tendency to pull the fur


----------



## llombardo

I agree with Selzer. I trust my dogs with anyone that is in my home whether they are newborn or adult. The dogs sleep with my nieces and nephew, play with them, and watch over them. If a dog was not trustworthy I don't know if I could have it in my home. They are taught early on to be good with kids and I have never had any problems.


----------



## Saphire

I don't believe any dog who has been part of my family would ever hurt a child but I have never allowed a child to mistreat them in any way. I can honestly say I don't know for fact how any of my dogs would react to a child jumping on them or chewing on an ear etc. as I do not allow it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atourya

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Know your dog - whatever the breed. I adopted a 2 year old shelter GSD. I had three kids 10, 6 and 2. I monitored them very closely, for a while. Before long, I was insisting that the dog be with them at all times. They were going out in the yard. I'd say, "Take the dog with you." As they got old enough to stay home alone (8 years old in MD), I would say, "Keep that dog with you." My dog adored the kids more than life itself. I knew she would never hurt them. She was equally trustworthy with their friends. She believed all friends had visited just to see her. And...."Annie" NEVER missed a party. God I miss that girl.


I love this post. I actually brought Cosette in to become a companion to children as my wife and I start laying down roots. She's a rambunctious puppy still, but around kids she is extremely calm and patient. I have a feeling that a lot of these issues come up when there isn't a dominant leader in the dog's home. My Belgian Shepherd is the same way with kids, and he wasn't raised with them.


----------



## MichaelE

mandiah89 said:


> So while I was out with Penny for her walk today, was stopped by a lady who wanted to pet her, she said she apparently loves the breed but as she has kids she would never own one because they are not to be trusted with children, and anyone who has a GSD with their child or lets them be around other peoples children are very irresponsible... I had to try to contain myself as I know this is totally untrue, but I just politely said to each their own and continued on our walk...
> 
> ...


The ignorant strike again...

I can't believe the crap that spews out of some people's mouths.


----------



## Cheyanna

Children should not be allowed around GSDs. I trust Fiona, but not kids. Kids are sometimes dumb and do dumb things, so I supervise the children.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJQ

OMG I wish I had the energy to respond to your post at length. :crazy: I am very old and have been listening to these morons for decades!! I grew up with a GSD, our sons grew up with two GSDs in the house; my sister's grandchildren (and ours) and their friends are around these dogs.

Of course you have to exercise common sense but IMO children and GSDs are made for each other. 

BTW you were wise to quietly walk away from that woman because she wouldn't get it if you spent an hour explaining!!!


----------



## Jd414

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N Smith

Well someone else is going to have to send the letter to my two, because they missed the first memo stating they were not "kid friendly".

I guess my son will no longer be able to throw the ball or frisbees for them, or lay on the floor of the training space sandwiched between them sleeping while waiting for class to be over.

Also, no more dog safety/bite prevention classes for them. The 4 month old to 4 year olds will have to wait for "safer" dogs to come along. 

No more walking in the Canada Day parade either, since the kids often come withing 4 ft of them, and the families love to meet and pet them after the parade.

Wow, Ironhide and Gladiator are sure in for a lonely existence, having to stay away from kids and all....

(Just in case anyone missed it, all of the above it sarcasm...at its finest)


----------



## Cheyanna

Jd414 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no! Quick save the dog from that hungry baby. He is already going thru the plastic.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrianB

I think GSDs are great with kids but they shouldnt be left unsupervised together. kids dont know the rules and tend to get right in the face of a dog and cant tell when the dog has had enough.

And for people that say , well chihuahuas bite too, sure they do but they dont do as much damage as a large dog. That is the problem with pit bulls, they are not inherently bad, but they are fighting dogs and when they decide to bite they can do a number on their target (which is what they were bred for).


----------



## trcy

Riley is great with kids, but I would not leave him alone with children. My two older dogs. I trust completely, but Riley is still a puppy, still learning. 

My 6 month old grandson will reach for Riley and Riley kisses his hand.


----------



## llombardo

BrianB said:


> That is the problem with pit bulls, they are not inherently bad, but they are fighting dogs and when they decide to bite they can do a number on their target (which is what they were bred for).


They weren't bred to attack humans, they are sadly bred to fight with dogs. These dogs used to be the guardians for kids many years ago, they were called "nanny dogs". That is when they were bred properly and for the right reasons. They were always considered loyal, stable, and friendly, yes they were never considered people aggressive, well until the wrong people got ahold of them...irony IMO at its best


----------



## LoveOscar

Charlie LOVED children. I mean like got all excited mother hen LOVED children! He wasnt raised with kids and I know he wouldnt hurt them. We used to say they were his sized people. Heck he got ELECTRICUTED by a child touching a horse electric fence and he screamed bloody murder, but he never turned a bad eye to that little girl that did it. Now my Lab? Heck no, he'd take the kids hand and half the arm with him. I never let my Lab around kids. But my Shepherd, Charlie? He was made for kids. Nothing made that dog happier than children.

Now my current Shepherd, Oscar, I have no idea about. I know he wont hurt a child, but I dont think he even cares about them. I wouldnt leave him unsupervised, not for the kids sake, but his since people make him so uncomfortable and my goal is to protect him because he is so timid.

LO


----------



## gsdlover91

Ugh, people. Aiden, my three and a half year old brother, is Berlin's best friend. They 'share' toys, play tag, and Aiden can do whatever he wants to Berlin (grab him poke him etc) and Berlin doesn't react. He knows kids are fragile. People in public really amaze me though...I get the stares or the people grabbing their kids and pulling them close when we walk by...like hes gonna eat their kid or something..

Alot of kids want to pet him, and they'll ask their parents, and the parents say no. I always say, "he's really friendly, and good with kids, he's been raised with my 3 year old brother", and then they'll cautiously let their kids pet him, and then are SHOCKED with how gentle he is. 

A little little girl once petted him, when he way younger....and I was even amazed with how gentle he was, he always just licks kids hands, and he just absolutely ADORES kids. A group of little boy scouts came to pet him today, and he was basking in all the attention from them. The one kid was like.."some of these dogs jump!" and he never did, lol. Another was like..."German Shepherds are my FAVORITE dog" They really are so good with kids and I feel bad for the people who think otherwise. 

But, it always makes me soooo happy when Berlin changes peoples perceptions about the breed, and makes a kids day.  Happens often.


----------



## GSDLuverForever

I completely trust my GSD, Keeli, with my little brother and sister. True, the kids don't know the rules but Keeli knows that if they start to pull her ears or tail that she just has to walk away. She has never tried to bite them when they 'play' with her too rough.


----------



## Sarah~

llombardo said:


> They weren't bred to attack humans, they are sadly bred to fight with dogs. These dogs used to be the guardians for kids many years ago, they were called "nanny dogs". That is when they were bred properly and for the right reasons. They were always considered loyal, stable, and friendly, yes they were never considered people aggressive, well until the wrong people got ahold of them...irony IMO at its best


Yep, the people fighting the dogs had to be able to handle them so people aggressive dogs were culled. But they are bred so indiscriminately now that I'd never trust a pit alone with a kid. :/


----------



## julie87

Chihuahuas shouldn't be trusted with kids, those dogs are crazy, nobody trains them and when they lose it they will bite anyone. Its all about training though. GSD will protect the child quite the opposite of hurting, the only person who think GSD can hurt a child is the one who never owned one.


----------



## Shaolin

I have never worried about Finn around kids. When we brought him home, we were taking care of five kids between the ages of 2 months and twelve years. He loved and still loves to be around children. I wish I still had the picture of him cuddled up next to the baby; he would lick her feet and nuzzle her belly. He'd snuggle up next to her and even when she got to the grab everything and pull stage, he never yelped or snapped...even when she grabbed his ears and pulled.

Even now, if we come up on a kid, he sits without being asked and he lets the kids love all over him. If it's a very little kid, he'll lay down. We had the infamous Petco trip a month or so ago where these parents were literally dragging their young kids away from Finn. We went down an aisle, and next thing I know, he's sitting down as this kid is just loving all over him in the way only kids can. Mom and Dad freaked out, but when they saw Finn just adoring the hugs and loving, they joined in.

It's all how you raise them around kids.


----------



## Britta1

My three kids have grown up with GSDs and they are the MOST* loyal* and *loving* dogs you could have!!! I always had their friends at the house and I *never* had any problems... they loved our dogs also, and believe me some days I had a house full... That is the whole problem.. some people have all the wrong views on the GSD... I will always own a GSD!!!! It really is the best breed and I would have nothing else.


----------



## Valerae

I can't take my GSD anywhere without being approached by kids. We went to Martha's Vineyard (maybe one of the most dog-friendly places in the country) last weekend and while waiting for the bus a little girl came up and said she wanted to say hi to my dog. I explained that the best way to say hello is to first let Wrigley sniff her hand. The little girl thought this was hilarious and was so excited to be properly introduced to a dog. So she let Wrigley sniff her hand and then petted her. She was tickled pink, it made her day.

On our return trip on a very packed bus with at least four other dogs, we were surrounded by children who were incredibly polite and knew to ask to pet the dog. A woman had a baby who was probably between 1 and 2 and let her son touch the doggie (with my permission, of course).

I don't have kids at home, so most kids (except the neighborhood kids she's familiar with) are strangers. If one ever approaches and starts petting without asking permission or letting them dog sniff them first, I always give my little lecture on how to approach a dog - not all of them can be as friendly as GSDs.


----------



## Sunflowers

It really depends on the dog and if he is well raised and trained.
Let's face it, there are a lot out there who are not.


----------



## Valerae

Also - I should mention my GSD has been used by my niece as nephew as a pillow and a horsey.


----------



## Valerae

Sunflowers, you are so right. That's why I think it's really important to educate children and adults how to approach dogs. I love that in our training the very first thing our trainer addresses is how to approach dogs - it starts with asking permission.


----------



## Jax08

After reading these stories of people freely giving their opinion on things they know nothing about....I'm going to get a vest for Jax that says 

"Idiot Free Zone
Stand Back 50'"


----------



## RocketDog

Valerae said:


> Sunflowers, you are so right. *That's why I think it's really important to educate children and adults how to approach dogs.* I love that in our training the very first thing our trainer addresses is how to approach dogs - it starts with asking permission.


I have been teaching classes to kids at our local schools for 10+ years on just this very thing--here is Rocket last fall with half of one of his classes--


----------



## lily's master

Jax08 said:


> After reading these stories of people freely giving their opinion on things they know nothing about....I'm going to get a vest for Jax that says
> 
> "Idiot Free Zone
> Stand Back 50'"


Love it! :rofl:


----------



## Anitsisqua

I wouldn't leave my GSD unsupervised with someone else's kids. Mine would be a different matter entirely.

My kids would know the dog and hopefully, I'd have taught them how to properly treat the dog...and if they didn't listen, and he nipped them, I would be able to tell them that's what happens when they mistreat the dog...not have to try and soothe an angry parent getting defensive over their baby being "attacked".


----------



## rockhead

mandiah89 said:


> they are not to be trusted with children, and anyone who has a GSD with their child or lets them be around other peoples children are very irresponsible...


You know, I'm afraid I have to agree with that.










As proven by this circa 1964 picture, if my mother and grandmother had not been so irresponsible and kept Rex away from me I might not have developed this innate attachment to GSD's and dogs in general. 48 years later I cannot sleep at night without a dog nearby, and it can all be traced back to the imprinting at a very young age.

Yes... my mother and grandmother were very irresponsible people.


----------



## mandiah89

rockhead said:


> You know, I'm afraid I have to agree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As proven by this circa 1964 picture, if my mother and grandmother had not been so irresponsible and kept Rex away from me I might not have developed this innate attachment to GSD's and dogs in general. 48 years later I cannot sleep at night without a dog nearby, and it can all be traced back to the imprinting at a very young age.
> 
> Yes... my mother and grandmother were very irresponsible people.


:rofl: Love it!


----------



## Shade

Jax08 said:


> After reading these stories of people freely giving their opinion on things they know nothing about....I'm going to get a vest for Jax that says
> 
> "Idiot Free Zone
> Stand Back 50'"


:spittingcoffee: 

I'll order two plus one for ME! :crazy:


----------



## Runamuk

Not only does my 11yr old NOT go anywhere without my (our) GSD, he CAN'T go anywhere without him. Of course there are exceptions but if my son even acts like he's going outside, upstairs or to bed, Cabo is leading the way. When my son does go to bed Cabo is laying on him in some manner, my son always complains the next morning that Cabo kept him awake all night, so I always ask if he wants me to keep him out of his room at bedtime. Of course the answer is always a big NO. Our Cabo makes my son feel bullet proof even though he's only 8.5 months old and a huge baby. To my son he's like sleeping beside a sawed off shotgun but one with eyes and ears. 

We live the the country surrounded by woods and fields and it's just the three of us with plenty of room for good and bad things to happen. One thing I NEVER worry about is my son and Cabo being together. In fact, for me it's the other way around, I KNOW how much Cabo loves my son and I would rather trust them being together than either one of them being alone when I'm not around, they take care of each other.


----------



## Shaolin

I used to get mad that my Mum made me take Sebastian with me when I went to play in the woods. As a kid, she'd hand me his leash and a handfull of treats and say, "The two fallen trees are your boundary. Have fun!" (The trees were about 1/4 of a mile apart, but from our deck, you could see a brightly colored coat moving with no issue.)

Now, I don't go anywhere without Finn!


----------



## GSDolch

Dixie died when she was six months old from parvo. I was only a year old, but this dog would not leave my side. She slept under my bed, and by doing so, she surprised the neighbor by coming out from under the crib and barking at her while she was trying to take me out of my open window. It was a small house, like really small, so my mother was able to come in and catch her in the act.

Dixie also prevented me from walking to the road. My mother was hanging up cloths outside and I got out the door, Dixie by my side. I started going to the road and I woulda got there before my mother got to me had it not been for Dixie pulling me down by the diaper and laying on top of me until she got there lol.

Of course babies and dogs shouldn't always be left a lone together, and of course something could always happen. That is the nature of ANYTHING though, and I personally, wont have a dog that can't handle having kids around doing kid things. (no I don't mean being left to pester or tease or hurt the dog.)


----------



## onyx'girl

Litle girl 5 years playing with 14 german shepherds. - YouTube


----------



## GSDolch

onyx'girl said:


> Litle girl 5 years playing with 14 german shepherds. - YouTube



My daughter showed me this the other day, followed by "Why couldn't you raise me like that!" lol.

Great video every time.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Back when I was a kid, if a dog bit us the adults would instantly asked - "What did YOU do to the dog?" It was almost always OUR fault and our parents always took the dog's side first.

Now we are of people that really believe in INMF - It's NEVER My Fault. Evenyone else is to blame for how we are, what we do and what we've become.

It's McDonalds fault that we are fat. It's the computers fault that we are lazy. And so on.


----------



## sparra

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Know your dog - whatever the breed. I adopted a 2 year old shelter GSD. I had three kids 10, 6 and 2. I monitored them very closely, for a while. Before long, I was insisting that the dog be with them at all times. They were going out in the yard. I'd say, "Take the dog with you." As they got old enough to stay home alone (8 years old in MD), I would say, "Keep that dog with you." My dog adored the kids more than life itself. I knew she would never hurt them. She was equally trustworthy with their friends. She believed all friends had visited just to see her. And...."Annie" NEVER missed a party. God I miss that girl.


Yes....my mum used to say this to us when we were outside.....take the dogs. I am now doing it with my son.....if he goes to the yard to play....take the dogs.....I have *PEACE* of mind when they are with him


----------



## mego

Lara LOVES children. She is a little rough and jumpy with adults but if a child goes to pet her she is so still and puts her ears back and leans into them she's so happy, tail going a mile a minute. :] It makes me really proud. Saying they cant trust a gsd with children is ignorant, any dog can be a danger to children, and dogs can be taught to do well with them.


----------



## onyx'girl

My two females cannot be around young children. They are fine with teenagers but I'll never, ever let them around babies or toddler/pre-school age. Because they've never been around any, they are very reactive and of course who's going to let my dogs be 'de-sensitized' with their babies? So crate and management is crucial.
Onyx has lunged at my young nephew(she was on a line) and it was so sad to see her react that way. Fear based. Karlo is fine with any age, thank Dog!


----------



## SueDoNimm

Since I have children, I wouldn't have a dog I couldn't trust around them. My girls are 14 and 8 and I don't have an issue leaving them alone with Jerry. I wouldn't leave a young child alone with any dog and I wouldn't leave strange kids alone with Jerry, but I know he's fine with my girls. He often sleeps with my older daughter and he follows my younger daughter around and loves to play ball with her. He absolutely doesn't like it when she goes outside with out him or gets too far away from him and he can't follow. A few times we've been out in public and a random child has come up to him and started petting him before I could stop them. His reaction is to either ignore them or lick them.


----------

